# What do US SEALs (DEVGRU) use for flashlights?



## itsonlyme (Dec 20, 2014)

I know there are many threads regarding this topic already, but I would like to know what the DEVGRU (or other Special Forces) use as there main primary light. Do most of them use headlamps such as Petzl or Princeton Tec with Red lens on them as there main light and then use Surefire as their backup light?

In the back of my mind, I really doubt that Surefire lights are used. I think that Surefire lights for military is just used as a "Marketing" term.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Found this video a while back. Looks like some have a Petzl headlamp.


(Special Warfare Combatant Craft Crewman)


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 20, 2014)

Very few of any combat soldiers carry a hand held light while engaged. They have helmet lights, weapon lights, heavy weapon lights, and specialty lights like NODs and chemlights. Any hand held lights they may have are used for things like setting camp, clean up, area lighting, and any other tasks that need to be done when they are not engaged. As well as hand held, they may have L lights like the Sidewinder mounted on their gear for supplementary lighting.


----------



## coctailer (Dec 20, 2014)

Lots of Surefire weapon lights, specialty lights from Cejay, and individual purchase handheld lights.


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 20, 2014)

Even the guy who claims shot UBL shown wearing a Petzl back when he was in active duty.
http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/545bbb676bb3f7c63577a96b-1200-1091/rob oneill.jpg


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 20, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> Very few of any combat soldiers carry a hand held light while engaged. They have helmet lights, weapon lights, heavy weapon lights, and specialty lights like NODs and chemlights. Any hand held lights they may have are used for things like setting camp, clean up, area lighting, and any other tasks that need to be done when they are not engaged. As well as hand held, they may have L lights like the Sidewinder mounted on their gear for supplementary lighting.




I am confused by your reply.As a non US&A chap combat troops and special forces are the same is what you are implying.In the UK our special forces such as the SAS and SBS operate independently from combat troops and the discussion of equipment would get you in hot water with the official secrets act because basically it is none of our business.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 20, 2014)

Its kind of hard not to see how they are equipped when one can watch videos of training exercises (see above). In the US Special Forces are seen as the creme of combat troops, trained and equipped to be the keen edge of American forces, cutting with extreme precision instead of brute force. Yes, they usually operate as an independent command, but do coordinate with regular combat troops as needed. Witness the missions into Iraq to prepare the way for Gulf one and two.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 20, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> Its kind of hard not to see how they are equipped when one can watch videos of training exercises (see above). In the US Special Forces are seen as the creme of combat troops, trained and equipped to be the keen edge of American forces, cutting with extreme precision instead of brute force. Yes, they usually operate as an independent command, but do coordinate with regular combat troops as needed. Witness the missions into Iraq to prepare the way for Gulf one and two.



Obviously they treat our special forces differently and far more secretly.All you get from our government is that SAS and or SBS were used and that is your lot,never any recognizable pictures,that is why the UK SAS is the best in the world.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 20, 2014)

You can thank our administration for leaks but there are lots of other units that conduct special missions that no one knows about. Think Jason Bourne. Never whose better, just who happens to be there at the right place at the right time.


----------



## coctailer (Dec 20, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Obviously they treat our special forces different and far more secretly.All you get from our government is that SAS and or SBS were used and that is your lot,never any recognizable pictures,that is why the UK SAS is the best in the world.


But how do you know they are the best if no info is ever released about them????

I'm just pullin your chain.:nana:


----------



## Humint (Dec 20, 2014)

I would guess many if them use Surefires. Not all if them are flashlight junkies and Surefire seems to be the standard "military" brand that is well known


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think so. Surefire is just for marketing purposes. 
They either use lights from Insight or their NVGs. But I highly doubt they use Surefire.


----------



## Grizzman (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, there have been numerous threads like this. None that I've read have uncovered definitive information, so I doubt yours will be any different; and why does it matter what they use. You just trying to bag on Surefire? 

I agree that it's unlikely that a handheld light is assigned for use during engagements.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 21, 2014)

The SEALs use whatever they want. I've seen photos and written accounts that point toward most of the brands already mentioned in this thread, including SureFire.




coctailer said:


> But how do you know they are the best if no info is ever released about them????
> 
> I'm just pullin your chain.:nana:



I thought the same thing! 

All jokes aside, I'm sure the SAS and SBS are some tough cookies. The creation of the original US Delta Force was heavily influenced by the SAS.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 21, 2014)

coctailer said:


> But how do you know they are the best if no info is ever released about them????
> 
> I'm just pullin your chain.:nana:



I have been waiting for this see below.



880arm said:


> The SEALs use whatever they want. I've seen photos and written accounts that point toward most of the brands already mentioned in this thread, including SureFire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Cold war is a big hobby of mine and there is some cross over so here is the finest of the special forces.


10) Marcos India
9) GIS Italy
8) EKO Cobra Austria
7) GIGN France
6) SSG Pakistan
5) JW GROM Poland
4) GSG 9 Germany
3) Delta Force USA
2) Navy Seals USA
1) SAS UK

Noted no mention of the SBS (Special Boat Services) UK which I am surprised at and the biggest surprise to me is no mention of Sayeret Matkal Israel.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 21, 2014)

Im inclined to say that GSG-9 "is" the best in the world, but enough derailing this thread. I am also curious as to what SEALs use to light their darkest of days...Im thinking that mostly NVGs and IR lights are used to avoid visual detection, while weapon mounted lights are used for shock and awe, breaching, and disorientation.


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 21, 2014)

Im not bashing Surefire as i do own one myself. But claiming it to be used by special forces is a marketing tactic. I am guessing that Insight are used along with headlamps with red light and NVGs


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 21, 2014)

dc38 said:


> Im inclined to say that GSG-9 "is" the best in the world, but enough derailing this thread. I am also curious as to what SEALs use to light their darkest of days...Im thinking that mostly NVGs and IR lights are used to avoid visual detection, while weapon mounted lights are used for shock and awe, breaching, and disorientation.



The truth is you are not going to find out what kit these lads use as long as they are successful in there pursuit of there task in hand who really cares.Next time you see GSG-9 or the SEK in action take a few pics of there kit.

Adidas make a nice GSG-9 boot for £160 developed in conjunction with the worlds special forces.Going deeper into some documents of kit I have, these are the names coming up regarding lighting in no particular order.

Duracell-Gerber-Princeton-Tec-Inova-Led Lenser-Maglite-Nite*Ize-Petzl-Surefire.

I am not sure but I would hazard a guess that any supplied items will be of a sterile nature with no logos.


----------



## Rat (Dec 21, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Obviously they treat our special forces differently and far more secretly.All you get from our government is that SAS and or SBS were used and that is your lot,never any recognizable pictures,that is why the UK SAS is the best in the world.



Everybody knows the Aussie SAS are the best. That has come from the people who would know best the enemy of past conflicts. They feared the Aussie SAS the most and that's on record. 
The pommies are to busy drinking tea.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 21, 2014)

Whoa, the topic is what do Seals use for flashlights. This thread is getting sort of political, and has been off topic. Get back to the topic.

Bill


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 21, 2014)

I read somewhere elsewhere that the SEALs don't even use flashlights. Instead they use NVGs and Headlamps like Petzl or Princeton Tec and MUST include a red light as well for tactical stealth ops.
The guy who claims shot UBL, he even shows off his mission bag and includes his Petzl headlamp at 01:04
http://video.foxnews.com/v/3886459681001/robs-bag-from-the-mission/?#sp=show-clips

As for weapon lights, they mostly use either Insight or the Surefire M300 or M600 Scout series lights.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 22, 2014)

itsonlyme said:


> I read somewhere elsewhere that the SEALs don't even use flashlights. Instead they use NVGs and Headlamps like Petzl or Princeton Tec and MUST include a red light as well for tactical stealth ops.
> The guy who claims shot UBL, he even shows off his mission bag and includes his Petzl headlamp at 01:04
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/3886459681001/robs-bag-from-the-mission/?#sp=show-clips
> 
> As for weapon lights, they mostly use either Insight or the Surefire M300 or M600 Scout series lights.



Your observation ties in with the list of known makers I had placed in a document a year or two back.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rat said:


> Everybody knows the Aussie SAS are the best. That has come from the people who would know best the enemy of past conflicts. They feared the Aussie SAS the most and that's on record.
> The pommies are to busy drinking tea.



Your lot are not even in the Top 10 lol,still looking for Skippy with the rifle from the Crocodile Dundee movie.

Back to topic do you know what lights the Aussie guys use?


----------



## Poppy (Dec 22, 2014)

dc38 said:


> <snip>Im thinking that mostly NVGs and *IR lights are used to avoid visual detection*, while weapon mounted lights are used for shock and awe, breaching, and disorientation.



I'm thinking that ANY light, IR or not will GIVE AWAY their position.

While the bad guys may not have the newest up to date night vision, I am sure there are very inexpensive night vision, and IR lenses the bad guys could afford.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 22, 2014)

Poppy said:


> I'm thinking that ANY light, IR or not will GIVE AWAY their position.
> 
> While the bad guys may not have the newest up to date night vision, I am sure there are very inexpensive night vision, and IR lenses the bad guys could afford.



Like most webcams or cheap security cameras these days  Still, depending on the situation though, the less visible light is being produced the better.


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 22, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Your observation ties in with the list of known makers I had placed in a document a year or two back.


Where is this list
of yours?


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 22, 2014)

itsonlyme said:


> Where is this list
> of yours?



Already posted chappy see post 18


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 22, 2014)

So the red light option on those Petzl headlamps is that used mainly for stealth operations? 
I know that Petzl makes headlamps specifically designed for military use.

Did not know that Special Ops guys like the DEVGRU do not use handheld flashlights while conducting operations.
Interesting.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 22, 2014)

itsonlyme said:


> So the red light option on those Petzl headlamps is that used mainly for stealth operations?
> I know that Petzl makes headlamps specifically designed for military use.
> 
> Did not know that Special Ops guys like the DEVGRU do not use handheld flashlights while conducting operations.
> Interesting.



What nonsense,no one knows whether they do or not as this is official secrets act territory and not the comments from Anorak Central.


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 24, 2014)

Just stumbled onto this video from a dude that had all the mostly issues lights in his stockpile collection.
Pretty interesting. He also mentions headlamps as well.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJzf9pdAH1M


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 24, 2014)

itsonlyme said:


> Just stumbled onto this video from a dude that had all the mostly issues lights in his stockpile collection.
> Pretty interesting. He also mentions headlamps as well.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJzf9pdAH1M



Cannot stop laughing,the guy in the video is not and never has been in Special Forces,nearest he has been is an extra in a Steven Segal film.


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 25, 2014)

How do you know this? Do you actually know the guy who posted that video?

Well I give up. We will never know what they actually use as lights. 
Just wanted to own a light that are used by the SEALs.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 25, 2014)

itsonlyme said:


> How do you know this? Do you actually know the guy who posted that video?
> 
> Well I give up. We will never know what they actually use as lights.
> Just wanted to own a light that are used by the SEALs.



Think about it,do you not have the official secrets act in the US&A ? Highly trained and highly secretive special forces are just that and look after all of us in the event of danger.You should ask that bird Oprah Winfrey to have the Seals on her show to discuss the kit they use.

The chappy in the video did not even know how to switch the kit on properly.


----------



## jfk (Dec 25, 2014)

A lot of light experts at the gun shows. Some of them operate undercover at the beef jerky table.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 26, 2014)

Only 1 way to find out for sure, go through the process of getting into that specific unit.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 26, 2014)

JasonC8301 said:


> Only 1 way to find out for sure, go through the process of getting into that specific unit.




Good idea but once you sign the official secrets acts that,s the end of it.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 28, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Good idea but once you sign the official secrets acts that,s the end of it.



But you will know the answer once and for all.


----------



## Hux (Jan 1, 2015)

I have served for several years so have signed the act, i have a relative in the special forces and you know what?

I know the square root of nothing of what he gets up to.

The sas are the best for a reason, but grey fox is another to watch as from what i've heard they're just as good.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 1, 2015)

Locker of the guy who killed Bin Laden; middle shelf is an HK MP7 with a Surefire 952, floor is an HK 416 with a Scout or E1E. Neither see much use since the item on the top right is a helmet with giant four-tube night vision goggles, which is what they use pretty much exclusively.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 1, 2015)

I am a photojournalist, and have been an embedded photographer with US Recon Marines, and aboard many carriers, the one I like the best is the USNS Ronald Reagan CVN 76, and I have seen a ton of Surefire lights.

There is nothing like seeing those vessels appear in the middle of the ocean, and then land on the flight deck in a Seahawk, or a CH 53 Sea Stallion.

To answer the question, I have seen SF lights, and also Mag Lights that may by owned by a crew member.

Truthfully, when on board I have a temporary disinterest in lights as there a million cool things every where you look. I always ask to see the machine shop, the photo lab, the escorts are always nice. I even was invited to the bridge, and that is something!

Another ship I have been aboard by a Seahawk is the USNS Peleliu LHA 5 an amphibious vessel where the back goes down, and the open sea comes in the bays the landing craft depart from. I have been aloud to photograph this, and it did involve a mission, they had humvees, all kinds of hard cases and many fully armed Marines, but no Seal teams. 

I love the services, my uncle who raised my was a West Point graduate, Ranger, a Green Beret, attended the War College, spoke fluent Russian, earned a masters degree in mathematics from the University of Southern California, learned to speak Vietnamese at the Presideio in San Francisco, and was Lt. Col. At age 33. All that lost...KIA Vietnam 4-32-67.

Nevertheless, I have thousands of photos I will look through and I will be going out again soon, I hope. In all the times I have done this, only a couple of times the they held me from shooting, and I could not really tell you why. Otherwise, I take photos of anything I want.

It seems silly a flashlight would be that big a secret? We know what firearms they use, and much of all the equipment, too. I would think this would be available to the public when Congress funds the Pentagon budget. They do have many secrets, however flashlights, at least to me don't need to be kept secret. I could do FOIA, and see what comes of it, or better, I will find a writer...I am just a photographer.

If I find any thing about flashlights in the US Military, I will report it here. One last thing, we know the Seal's wear Oakleys, don't they?

signing off, 
RL

###

--END


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 4, 2015)

^^^ Cool Deal.

You do ride alongs? I'll carry your gear / help out.


----------



## dano (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a coworker who's a former SEAL (West Coast), and according to him, 99% of the stuff that's advertised as "specops" or "used by SEALS" is all b.s.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 8, 2015)

dano said:


> I have a coworker who's a former SEAL (West Coast), and according to him, 99% of the stuff that's advertised as "specops" or "used by SEALS" is all b.s.



Can he tell which light(s) he used?


----------



## chillinn (Jan 9, 2015)

SEALs don't need flashlights (the ones in pics are dummy lights) because they have natural x-ray vision, like all sons of Jor-el. DEVGRU, among SEALs, are pretty weird, and only use flashlights during the day, except these lights throw dark, not light... that's why you never see them coming. SAS are among the deadlier special forces... except at 4pm, when they become the most civilized special forces in the world (see BotRQ, GoN, etc.). Source: my late step-father, full bird, Ranger, Airborne, Green Beret, from WWII (as a Private)--->VN, likely the inspiration for both Capt. Willard, and the dossier Capt. Willard carries on the career of Col. Kurtz... but only up to a point (I doubt he established any primitive religious sects in Cambodia, but he had a heck of a sense of humor, so I wouldn't be all that surprised).


----------



## chillinn (Jan 9, 2015)

dup... plz delete.


----------

